# Conroe Fishing



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Went fishing today. Of all things my wife asked me to take her fishing. It is our 41st anniversary. I am so glad I could put her on some fish. These were caught of Catfish Killer's Cheese Bait the original formula. Couldn't find Danny Kings bait. 
Went to the 1097 bridge at 7:30AM and fished in 20' of water. ( 18th support from the East side of the Lake). Left them biting at Noon, but she had her fill and I still had to clean them. 32 Cats total for the day.
I am going to try to post a picture, but it might not come out. First time I have tried to post and attachment


----------



## CamaJas (Aug 27, 2007)

I was out there too.

What type of boat were you on?


----------



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

did you bait with range cubes? Last time I was at bridge didn't get a bite


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice catch im gonna go hit em this weekend shouldnt have givin up the spot


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*That's my kinda woman.*

*Glad you were able to put her on the fish. - Craig**

Happy Anniversary!  :cheers:



*By the way, that can be a pretty good location from time to time. I have a place right around the corner and I don't mind you sharing it at all. That's what friends are for, right? :wink:*
*


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

*Thanks for the vote of confidence!*

To answer your questions, I was in a 16.5 ft Lowes with a 50 HP Johnson. 
Yes I did use range qubes. I have a mesh bag and put a couple of handfulls in and weight it with a brick. Let it to the bottom and pick it up about 2 ft. Every now and then I just give it a little shake and it works wonders. If you don't have chum you aren't catfishing.
This board is a wealth of information. I haven't been using it very long, but the more I read, the more I want to read just to find out what is going on around me. I live in Conroe and will be fishing the lake more often. I hope eventually I will be able to give tips just like some of the regulars on here.

*I FISH THEREFORE I LIE!  *


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on a successful trip! Your wife is one lucky woman.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

Where do you find Catfish Killers cheese bait around Spring/Conroe? 

TIA


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Catfish Killers at J&D Feed on 105 W just outside loop 336


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Catfish Killers*

On FM 830[exit 92] west 2mi. Plewdogs Citgo service station.


----------



## nordap (Sep 29, 2005)

I have fished with the Catfish Killer and used his bait. Bait work well.

A couple of good strikes and it is off the sponge, so rebait your hook often.

You can purchase his bait at www.catfishkiller.com


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Catfish Killer*

One thing about him is if you don't catch a fair amount of fish, he will take you again for FREE. Find that from anyone else on Lake Conroe.
Terry


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Now that's a good report and a heck of a nice catch. good day for you and your wife.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Now if you teach her to clean fish she just might the big 50 .


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

*Big Fifty*

Not a chance of her cleaning fish. She doesn't even eat them. How many of your wifes will fix you fish and don't eat them. She is from Louisiana and will not eat anything that comes out of the water both fresh or salt, but will fix me anything I want to eat including seafood or catfish. Clean them! Ha! She would let me trade her in for a younger model before she did that. Said she can't stand the smell.


----------

